# Rockets release Barry, Conroy, Temple, Beck / Roster Set



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets made their first roster cuts of the preseason Wednesday, releasing guards Garrett Temple and Romel Beck.
> 
> Both played limited minutes in the preseason and showed enough in practices that they were kept on the roster heading into the last week before the regular season.
> 
> Not including Brent Barry, who will be dealt or released before the season, the Rockets must still make one cut to have the roster at 15 players by Monday’s deadline.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6678422.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Temple, Beck*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Temple, Beck*

I hope they find another team! Wish em luck


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Temple, Beck*



> The Rockets told guard Will Conroy he will be waived later today, reducing the roster to the required 15 players, Conroy said Thursday





> The Rockets instead went with an extra big man, with Pops Mensah-Bonsu, the other player with a non-guaranteed contract, seeming to have moved ahead of Joey Dorsey and Brian Cook in the Rockets' rotation.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6680992.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Conroy, Temple, Beck*

Pops >>> Dorsey + Cook ^2


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Conroy, Temple, Beck*



> The Rockets took their last step toward trimming their roster to the limit of 15 players, waiving Brent Barry, who has not been with the team since last season, on Friday.
> 
> The Rockets had reached an agreement with Barry on a buyout of the remaining season on his contract. He did not join the team in training camp. A 14-year veteran, Barry has not announced his retirement, but has begun work with NBA TV.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6682874.html


C: Hayes / Andersen / Pops / Yao
PF: Scola / Landry / Dorsey / Cook
SF: Battier / Budinger
SG: Ariza / Taylor / McGrady
PG: Brooks / Lowry


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dorsey needs to go. He isn't going to pan out at all it seems.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Which means our team is pretty much

C: Hayes / Andersen / Pops
PF: Scola / Landry / Dorsey / Cook
SF: Battier / Budinger
SG: Ariza / Taylor
PG: Brooks / Lowry

This hurts.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

No not Conroy! I was looking forward to seeing this guy play.


----------

